# Cross pollination



## frankd4 (Oct 22, 2010)

I have my jalapenos to close to my bell peppers and just on that one bell pepper plant I have some of the strangest bell peppers that I have ever seen, is it possible to cross pollinate between plants?


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

LoL, maybe you created a hybrid, oh no! 

I know I had two different species of spider plants and they cross pollinated and I got some weird looking babies growing.


----------



## Murph (Aug 20, 2010)

The cross pollination will happen if your grow out the seeds, not on the fruit of your current plants.

I would guess you didn't really get bellpepper seeds.


----------



## frankd4 (Oct 22, 2010)

They are Bell pepper plants they have born seven or eight great looking Bell peppers then the strange long skinny ones, Please excuse my ignorance this is my first year growing veggies my wife is the gardener in the family she would not let me play in her garden so I started my own, I went big I have forty tomato plant, lettuce, potatoes, jalapenos , Bell peppers and onions for someone just starting I have done ok but I need to learn a lot more.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

:congrat: on your first garden ... Sounds like you jumped right in! :2thumb:

I guess I will have to wait a little longer to play in the dirt. (But only a few weeks )


----------



## frankd4 (Oct 22, 2010)

I live in south Florida we have a year round growing season I have ¾ of an acre that I am going to run a roto tiller on this spring and start to grow more stuff seeing how I just got started six months ago I am doing fairly good but still have a lot to learn. I don’t know if I could be self sustaining on that small plot of land but I am going to give it a shot, my wife is the one with a green thumb her garden is chuck full of stuff, last year she planted banana trees and they have spread like wild fire so have the water melons her potatoes are twice the size of mine, hopefully she will share her secrets with me.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

frankd4 said:


> I have ¾ of an acre that I am going to run a roto tiller on this spring and start to grow more stuff seeing


You might also consider Square Foot Gardening (raised bed gardening). That can be helpful for smaller areas. You can probably check out the book from the library (author is Mel Bartholomew).


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

With peppers and tomatoes you can get odd deformed looking plants if the weather was too hot, too cold or the fruits were not totally pollinated all the way- in bell peppers if your bloom didn't get pollinated totally only one lobe will try to develop and will sometimes look more like a hot pepper.
I've also had them curl funny as only half of the fruit is actively growing and the other half isn't. All of this can happen on the same plant that was giving you good peppers early on--there are also many different fungal and bacterial problems that can cause deformed fruits on tomatoes and peppers.


----------

